# A multitude of home made tools!



## Restorer (Jan 15, 2015)

To all:

While browsing the net @ lunch I came acrossed this site.

The following link will provide a bounty of projects to consume as much spare time as can be donated.

The result will be new tools!

http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/projects.html

Enjoy!

Restorer


----------



## master53yoda (Jan 15, 2015)

I found that site when trying to get my 109 lathe up and running, his descriptions of how to do things are excellently written and illustrated with lots of photos.

Art B


----------



## Andre (Jan 15, 2015)

That's a great site, his 109 page(s) helped me a lot when setting up my 109. Lots of great stuff there, I will try making one of his V wobblers some time.

Here are some other good sites:

http://gizmology.net/

http://homepage3.nifty.com/amigos/


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 15, 2015)

Here is another good site. http://www.projectsinmetal.com/


----------



## Restorer (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is another good one!

http://www.homews.co.uk/index.html    (Harold Hall's site in England)


Restorer


----------



## Luminast (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks guys, for posting all of those references.  Lot's of great reading and ideas for a newcomer!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 5, 2015)

Restorer said:


> To all:
> 
> While browsing the net @ lunch I came acrossed this site.
> 
> ...





Hi Restorer!!!!
:bash:

i was perfectly(and happily) ignorant , until i saw the link ....
now, i think i need to go back to some sort of sub-remedial machining class.
apparently my skills would have trouble filling a thimble, in comparison.
:thinking:

thank you for the link!
mike)


----------

